# Curl your hair with a flat iron!!!



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 18, 2007)

I tried this yesterday and the results were great! It's way faster than using a curling iron.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca3k1syt2G4


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've tried this so many times and either my straightener sucks or I suck because it never works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think you have to have an expensive iron, mine was a $25 Revlon from CVS haha I'm sure it works much better with a Chi or something


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_I've tried this so many times and either my straightener sucks or I suck because it never works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you have to have an expensive iron, mine was a $25 Revlon from CVS haha I'm sure it works much better with a Chi or something_

 
hmmm, I'm sure if it straightens your hair it should be able to curl it :/
maybe you're pulling it through too fast?
not too sure as to what could be the problem, sorry :[


----------



## kimmy (Nov 18, 2007)

i've always wondered how this was done...i think i'm going to go try it haha. thanks for the link!


----------



## miss_dre (Nov 18, 2007)

I do this all the time. It looks really good!
I actually never use my curling iron. This way is much faster, and IMO, the results are nicer.


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 19, 2007)

i only ever curl my hair with irons,cos you can control how much curl you have an i like mine a bit undone

rather than perfect identical curls

here a pic of how mine comes out...

excuse the sweatyness in the 1st one... im in a club


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 19, 2007)

I love curling my hair with a flat iron. It's so easy and fast! I can do tight, identical curls or the loose wavy kind depending on my heat setting and how fast I go. This technique makes it great for traveling too!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got got the hang of doing this with my GHD's and I love it, the curls are bouncier and last longer and it's so easy to do. My hair would always drop when using tongs.


----------



## xoKVox (Nov 26, 2007)

do you guys add hair spray to keep the curls in lock after?

do you straighten your hair first then curl?


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 26, 2007)

i always use lots of hair spray regardless

but they stay in anyway... but i have thin hair...i giess if you have heavy thick hair they might drop.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 26, 2007)

i loooovee curling my hair with a straightener. it works so great with my sedu. they look fun and soft rather than like prom curls. also, you can control how tight or loose your curls are by varying how fast you pull the straightener throguh. LOOOVE IT. 

but i did go through trail and error with different brands to find one i liked to both straighten and curl and flip the way i like.

idk how she did it with the chi. i had originally gotten that one and it didnt glide nicely, it kinda skipped and it FRIED my hair :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i got the t3 mini and that was no good either, so i finally got my sedu, which is fab.


----------



## user79 (Nov 28, 2007)

It doesn't work with mine either, I've tried a few times and it doesn't glide well and the plates are too wide, the hair ends up looking more kinky than curly. I want to get a Sedu.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 29, 2007)

I do this with my champion iron from school with a comb on it. I didn't think I could.
I just flat iron it straight then when I get to the end I twist the iron around a few times and it gives me a nice curl...weird


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 29, 2007)

I tried once and my hair looked like a bag of mixed pasta! Some was straight, others were sort of curled, and other are tight curls.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 29, 2007)

ive tried with my cheap straightener and doesnt work for me. 

however, when my roommate uses her $100+ ceramic straightener on my hard to curl thin hair, the curls last forever and a day (with no product to help hold the curl)


----------

